# .NET and More > Microsoft Azure and Cloud Dev >  Fetch time from database and schedule task in Azure at that perticular time

## hoon

I am in need of a scheduler which can fetch the time from the database and run a particular piece of code every day at that particular time,i wonder if there is way to do it in Azure,please help

----------


## jmcilhinney

We use Azure Functions for scheduled tasks in the Azure environment. We specify the schedule in the project though. I'm not sure how to specify the schedule dynamically but it may be possible. Are you thinking that a user would set the schedule in a web site and that would then get set as the schedule for your Function or whatever else? Given that Function apps reside in a different App Service to a web site, that may not be possible. Web Jobs (I think that's the name) is a lite version of Azure Functions that can be run in the same App Service as a web site, so maybe that is something to look into.

----------


## Prahlad

You can use Azure logic app in the following way:

Keep monitoring the table(database) for any updated timestamp of the schedule. Fetch and store in a variable. 
https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/azu...e-api-sqlazure

Use the Delay-Until action and update the value of the timestamp picked in step 1. 
https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/azu...y-until-action



Reference:
https://stackoverflow.com/q/66389359/11954917

----------

